# Is there a reason to not use a sight with a recurve?



## Dartwick (Oct 28, 2019)

Look at Oly scores. Look at barebow scores. Oly also has draw checks and stabilizers but you get the picture. 

People shoot without sights either because they like the simplicity and historical nature of it or because they like the challenge.


----------



## Crayton (Apr 7, 2017)

Olympic recurve is built around using a sight. It also happens at known (fixed) distances. Olympic archers become very proficient with their sights. 

Typical Trad/3d/hunters dont use a sight because of the changing conditions. Maybe it's more accurate to say that they use field-expedient sighting systems that are more flexible to respond to the changing conditions they're employed in. Gap, string-walking, and the like make use of the arrow as a 'sight'. 

For your situation: do what makes you happy. Don't get hung up on it. I've seen guys with pin sights and d-loops shooting via mechanical releases on their recurve bows and they couldn't be happier. One of my friends is a national level Olympic archery competitor. I'm personally a lever-bow weirdo. At the end of the day, we're all flinging arrows and (hopefully) having fun while we do it. 

Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

There are a lot of ways to enjoy archery. Exploring different styles should reveal what really works for you. I have an Olympic bow and really like it, but I like the barebow better.

I may find more time in the future to explore the Olympic bow more, especially if I am ramping down competition and don't have to worry about practice time with my barebow.

Shooting more for fun means I can explore more options.

By the way, I play brass on occasion, but in my case it is a guitar slide. I prefer ceramic because brass is pretty heavy. I also have a nickel plated brass Dobro so I should qualify as a brass player.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

For me, archery is recreation. The only reason to use or not use something is level of enjoyment.  If I enjoy using something more than I enjoy not using it, I'll use it. It's as simple as that.

KPC


----------



## saglick (Sep 5, 2016)

I don’t use an actual sight because my bow is not designed to accommodate one ( Toelke Chinook). However, the top of my side plate is a perfect 20 yard pin 😉


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

I played with a sight when I first started recurve but it’s not what I wanted out of traditional archery. I quickly went to no sight and shooting off the shelf and leave the sights and rest to my compound bow.


----------



## oldmand (Aug 18, 2015)

There are no absolutes in archery. Nor a reason to not use a sight. Choices exist and each archer chooses what they like. It's as simple as that.


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

saglick said:


> I don’t use an actual sight because my bow is not designed to accommodate one ( Toelke Chinook). However, the top of my side plate is a perfect 20 yard pin 😉


Now that you have said that in public, you are banned from traditional class 3d shoots. Just kidding, someone saw me shoot the steel challenge at the rinehart 100 with my barebow (against open class compounds). Then later when the 3d shoots were placed out he was crying because I am "not a traditional shooter" and beat him in the trad division. I had shot a white feather lark riser (off the shelf) on the 3d course.


----------



## saglick (Sep 5, 2016)

c_m_shooter said:


> Now that you have said that in public, you are banned from traditional class 3d shoots. Just kidding, someone saw me shoot the steel challenge at the rinehart 100 with my barebow (against open class compounds). Then later when the 3d shoots were placed out he was crying because I am "not a traditional shooter" and beat him in the trad division. I had shot a white feather lark riser (off the shelf) on the 3d course.


Lol! Thankfully I’m not a competition shooter. Just backyard and woods


----------



## James_Stone01 (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm a gadget lover by heart and bought all sorts of add ons for my Sage; plunger, elevated wire rest and even a three pin sight etc. The first thing I had to remove was the sight because I found it a distraction. I would sight up and before I shot my focus kept shifting to the ring. I'd try to split focus on the pin and target again but it wouldn't happen. I shoot in my backyard and I can't risk an arrow going wild. 

Then on a whim I stripped everything off the bow and pull an extra bear fur rest on the shelf and have been shooting three under instinctive since. 

I say go for it and see if you like it but get one on Amazon so you can return it easily if it's not for you.


----------



## Brian N (Aug 14, 2014)

I enjoy shooting my bare bow set up with a wire rest, plunger and short stab for balance. I don't care what anyone else thinks (or what they want to call it). I have shot a competition where they grouped me with compounds shooting fingers (did very well BTW), I also shot where they put me with Oly shooters. I did take off the stab for one competition, did OK there too. The last couple of years I have not shot competition, and I'm enjoying shooting my way. To paraphrase Bob Marley "No worry; be happy" and shoot as you please.


----------



## 3finger (Mar 29, 2018)

Only constraints placed on you by others. That might or might not be a concern to you if you are planning of entering competitions You can always shoot whatever you like at a bow shoot and shoot against yourself for fun. For most traditional shooting targets are usually under 30 yards and a rigid sight is really not necessary. However if you are planning on shooting longer distances say NFAA Field shooting a sight is pretty much standard. If you want to shoot your bow with a sight by all means enjoy. There are other non-sight aiming systems all with advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Why do so many believe that a sight on a recurve bow is not traditional? Many sitckbow shooters were using some sort of sighting device as far back as the 30's. When setting out to kill a living creature, if your accuracy is improved by using a particular component, then that is what you do.


----------



## Dartwick (Oct 28, 2019)

WindWalker said:


> Why do so many believe that a sight on a recurve bow is not traditional? Many sitckbow shooters were using some sort of sighting device as far back as the 30's. When setting out to kill a living creature, if your accuracy is improved by using a particular component, then that is what you do.


Except I dont think anyone said that here.

I think in large part the "traditional" archery community has come to realize that its really t "barebow" vs oly style is actually the important element for most of its shooters now. 

You can set up an ASL and an aluminum ILF bow to use the same shooting techniques. 

Or you could take an old bow with sights and a draw check on it and use the same techniques you use on the most advanced Oly rig.


----------



## Boomer2094 (Aug 12, 2016)

If you are not competing, do whatever you like. There's no reason why you should not use a sight on a recurve.

The only people that I could think of that would tell you NOT to put a sight on a recurve would be the Ultra-traditionalist - those shooting one piece bows off the shelfs or fingers, or those that shoot "Instinctive".

Honestly, whichever float your boat, have at it.


----------



## jjasilli (Jan 7, 2021)

Exception: IMHO it's not ok to dill new holes in a vintage bow to mount sights today. (Then again, many a vintage bow was drilled back in the day.) For a bow quiver, I still wouldn't put new holes in a vintage bow.


----------



## vincenthanna (Feb 25, 2020)

I choose to shoot no sights off the shelf because I am trying to teach myself to hit where I am looking. I will always shoot and hunt with a sighted compound, but there is a special sense of satisfaction for hitting the bullseye while shooting off the shelf with no sights. It is a great feeling when it all comes together and you shoot well. I dont get that same feeling when I drill the bullseye over and over with my sighted compound.


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

If you want to then use one.

If you want to compete then you either need to find a classification or organization that allows it.

If it works for you and you enjoy it then do it. 

You don't need us to validate your recreational enjoyment. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## lameduck (Jul 24, 2019)

GEREP said:


> For me, archery is recreation. The only reason to use or not use something is level of enjoyment. If I enjoy using something more than I enjoy not using it, I'll use it. It's as simple as that.
> 
> KPC


^^^This

I know shooting with a rest is more accurate than shooting off the shelf (because I have tried both). But I find it more enjoyable to shoot the more traditional way. 

I currently shoot a recurve with a wooden riser. So (Lord willing), my next down step maybe longbow + wood arrows. For now, I don't see myself taking it too far...like getting a horse to ride on while shooting.


----------



## Pyme (May 6, 2015)

Many years ago (~40+ years ago....), I was shooting target archery, and got to where I was exploring the Junior Olympics. I was obviously using a sight on a recurve.

I was also roaming the woods, "stumping shooting" with others bows, without a sight.

It got to a point that I realized that I was enjoying one much more than the other, so I just dropped one in favor of the other.

In case you're wondering, I haven't used a sight on a recurve since....


----------



## Brassplyer (Mar 2, 2021)

GCook said:


> If it works for you and you enjoy it then do it.
> 
> You don't need us to validate your recreational enjoyment.


Nothing to do with validation - since I'm not that familiar with it I just wondered if some feel there's a technical/technique reason why one might be better off not using a sight. I don't see anyone coming up with anything like that.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I can't see a technical reason to not use a sight unless you are doing something like speed shooting or aerials.


----------



## camperjim (Oct 22, 2016)

Decades ago a great many bows had sights even for hunting. Some of the sights were very simple, just a post that locked into position with a bolt. Some were designed to be taped onto the bow and cost just a few dollars. Now those simple sights are not considered traditional and certainly are not acceptable for competition. What is acceptable is tight snap on nocks to allow 3 under shooting, a crawl but only if tab markings are used to set the crawl. For reasons which elude me, marks on the string are not allowed. If you want to play at competition, then you need to follow the rules, many of which seem arbitrary and have nothing to do with historical use.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Guys -

Other than personal preferences or some preconceived notion, the main reason why most trad types won't use sights is because it shows them exactly how consistent or inconsistent they are. Kinda removes the biggest excuse they have.

Did ya ever notice how unmarked (or known) distances magically become marked (or known), or just don't matter when there's go sighting involved???

Seriously, not knowing how to use one, whether you plan on using it all the time or not, puts your learning curve in the slow lane - big time.

Viper1 out.


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

Well at least you're consistent. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## 3finger (Mar 29, 2018)

I know at times Viper can seem a bit gruff, especially when he does not agree with my perspective but he is correct. Learning to master shooting with a siight will make you a better archer. Kind of a meter stick to promote sound mechanics as well as a relaxed focused mind. That said a hoop or circle W/O a center pin is superior to a fixed pin IMO.


----------



## m60gunner (Mar 15, 2003)

Why not, especially if you feel it will make you a better shot. I remember when hunters used sights on their recurves because deer weren’t that plentiful and getting a shot wasn’t a given. We also hunted on the ground not from tree stands with know distances. Sights or not you still need to learn how each method works.


----------



## Lostaro (Jan 8, 2021)

I switched to sights on a couple of ILF bows last season.... it has been a fun/refreshing change after several decades of “instinctive” shooting 
I’m a decent shot w/o sights and have killed a pile of deer that way...but...I really wanted to improve my shooting and sights seemed like a good way to do just that.
I’m shooting better than ever and having fun....probably be more consistent on deer next season too


----------



## Mogul (Jan 27, 2021)

Lostaro said:


> I switched to sights on a couple of ILF bows last season.... it has been a fun/refreshing change after several decades of “instinctive” shooting
> I’m a decent shot w/o sights and have killed a pile of deer that way...but...I really wanted to improve my shooting and sights seemed like a good way to do just that.
> I’m shooting better than ever and having fun....probably be more consistent on deer next season too


What kind of sight are you using? A target type or more of a hunting signt?


----------



## Lostaro (Jan 8, 2021)

Using a 2 pin fiber hunting sight...a cheap Truglo...pins at 15 and 25
Most of my deer are shot at 15yds or less.... I’m just trying to be as accurate inside that 20ish bubble as possible 
So far so good


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

For me, the reason I don't use a sight is I don't want to have to be concerned about bumping, bending or damaging the sight when I travel. That used to be a concern when I shot compound. I remember back in the 80's or maybe early 90's, I used "white-out" or model paint to mark my steel pins (to see better in low light) and the sight bracket to make sure I knew where the pins needed to be if they were bumped out of place or damaged. Using a bow with no sights just makes things a little simpler. That said, I guess I am in conflict with myself because I shoot a springy rest and I have to be careful not to damage it in much the same way as a sight. Lol.

With all that said, if shooting a sight makes you more accurate and thereby more lethal on game, go for it. If I were going to shoot a sight, I would probably add a kisser button or peep sight and lower my anchor. I'm just spitballing ideas as to how I would approach adding a sight. I am not trying to suggest that you do that.


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

coming strictly from a hunting perspective there are a number of reasons i dont. im a gapper, but dont judge yardage. you need to judge yardage to shoot a sight. 

using a sight slows down your shot. I've killed 23 animals on the run. i don't have to pick a pin.

and the main reason i dont is you dont get to see the most beautiful thing in the world. picking a spot on an animal and watching an arrow go from your bow had to that spot.

bowmania [sorry for the lack of punctuation. ive just had my shoulder replaced.]


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

Ouch. Shoulders are tough. A prayer for healing and recovery. May God bless yours.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

Bowmania said:


> coming strictly from a hunting perspective there are a number of reasons i dont. im a gapper, but dont judge yardage. you need to judge yardage to shoot a sight.
> 
> using a sight slows down your shot. I've killed 23 animals on the run. i don't have to pick a pin.
> 
> ...


Hey Todd, 

I hope the surgery went well and your recovery is quick.


----------



## Longbow91115 (May 4, 2009)

Good luck with that shoulder.


----------



## Roof_Korean (Dec 19, 2018)

Crayton said:


> Olympic recurve is built around using a sight. It also happens at known (fixed) distances. Olympic archers become very proficient with their sights.
> 
> Typical Trad/3d/hunters dont use a sight because of the changing conditions. Maybe it's more accurate to say that they use field-expedient sighting systems that are more flexible to respond to the changing conditions they're employed in. Gap, string-walking, and the like make use of the arrow as a 'sight'.
> 
> ...


I guarantee you that an olympic shooter would outshoot a "trad" shooter, even at unknown distances. With olympic its a guess, with trad its a guess of a guess. There is no benefit to not having a sight, I guarantee you.
OP having a sight is a preference/division thing. If you throw a sight on your bow you wouldn't be in the traditional division at competitions, you would be in the freestyle unlimited or olympic division. Do what you enjoy. I personally don't shoot with sights as i enjoy the simplicity and challenge.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

1canvas said:


> I played with a sight when I first started recurve but it’s not what I wanted out of traditional archery. I quickly went to no sight and shooting off the shelf and leave the sights and rest to my compound bow.


pretty much exact same for me.... shooting recurves is a completely different skill set than shooting compounds, i was first drawn to the complete simplicity of trad bows... no sight, no rest, no release, no gadgets, just a curved piece of wood and a string and an arrow.... i don't even like ilf platforms.... too much going on.... i like the simplicity.

if i feel like messing with gadgetry, i will go shoot my compound for awhile. 

the tool itself is the only thing simple about it, there is just as much complexity with trad bows (more) than compounds, but rather than making small adjustments to the bow and accessories, you are making those small adjustments to yourself, and unlike on a compound, those little adjustments don't stay put.... it's like every screw on a compound constantly rattling loose and coming out of adjustment 🤣


----------



## Toxalot (Nov 17, 2019)

When I started bowhunting in 1965, most of the other guys I knew that bowhunted used sights on their bows. Probably because they likely wanted to hit the target more consistently. What a sight does, as Viper alluded to, is challenge your form....if form sucks, so will your sight shooting. And, don't blame unmarked distances or say sight shooters don't do well on them, that's BS bigtime....I've seen too much to claim that false. Shooting sights started probably back in the 1920's, and by 1930's it was common. And if you use one, you will quickly find it's just as easy to get on a target and hit it without little stakes or flags. The best way to find out is try one, but I know....it isn't cool and your buddies will make fun of you. That seems to be the way of the modern 'trad' guys.


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

Well I guess you and Viper are the only ones who know **** on here yet plenty of us are killing foam and live animals without sights.
It's funny how it's always you insecure guys are the only ones who know yet you seem to be a small percentage of the ones who actually are out there in the field.
I know you Oly types are anal about your equipment just like the high tech compound geeks but regardless you occupy a slice of the whole in the archery world.
You sure as heck don't speak for or know what's best for everyone and neither does any of the rest of us.
So just why not just lay off with the holier than thou crap.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Longbow91115 (May 4, 2009)

I’m glad to see that I’m not the only one who’s tired of the condescending, sour, remarks. I mean frankly, I’d think there’s enough of that on the news. It seems to be the popular display of arrogance these days to shove your opinion down everyone’s throat. 
Everyone uses a sight or reference of some kind. How you choose to do it is up to you. Enjoy the process.


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

Toxalot said:


> When I started bowhunting in 1965, most of the other guys I knew that bowhunted used sights on their bows. Probably because they likely wanted to hit the target more consistently. What a sight does, as Viper alluded to, is challenge your form....if form sucks, so will your sight shooting. And, don't blame unmarked distances or say sight shooters don't do well on them, that's BS bigtime....I've seen too much to claim that false. Shooting sights started probably back in the 1920's, and by 1930's it was common. And if you use one, you will quickly find it's just as easy to get on a target and hit it without little stakes or flags. The best way to find out is try one, but I know....it isn't cool and your buddies will make fun of you. That seems to be the way of the modern 'trad' guys.


Even without the use of sights, I can tell when my shooting stinks. My arrows impact left of right. For me, high low impacts on the 3-d range are generally improper gaps. For most experienced trad archers, they know when they make a poor shot. As far as it not being cool to use a sight and having friends make fun of you, who cares. I'm too old to give a rip who makes fun of me. In the group of guys I occasionally shoot with, you're going to be given crap about something during the shoot. It's just harmless fun.


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

Usually know it's a bad shot as soon as you release the arrow. That's the thing about "trad" archers. We know our form, we know our shot sequence. When we goof it, we feel it, and the shot results show it.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

Neither with or without sights relieves frustration. With sights frustration come from too many arrows in the 9 ring not the 10 ring with an concessional flyer in the 8 ring. Barebow frustration comes from flyers in the 7 ring, happy with some in the 8 ring, really glad when we are in the 9 ring and ecstatic when in the 10 ring. I prefer the occasionally ecstatic path. However in the end we each choose our frustration. Sight cost real money and if you are going that way then stabs are next. No question, if used properly and set up correctly you will be in the yellow center more often.


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

I am primarily a target shooter and I shoot non sighted classes simply because I enjoy them the most. Conversely I practice at least once a week with a sighted bow and clicker to help me keep my draw length consistent as well as confirm my anchor point. A sighted bow will tell you where your form flaws are and what to work on.


----------



## Toxalot (Nov 17, 2019)

First of all, I don't use sights and never have, but have friends who do...most of them actually. Holier-than-though? No, that comes from the elitist side of archery regardless of equipment. I'm just stating facts as I see them and they don't apply to many folks but do apply to some. If your not in that category, then why pitch a fuss about our opinions? By the way, I've been shooting traditional bows since 1955 so I've seen a bit and report what I've seen/experienced.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Tox -

Funny thing is for about 30 something years of my archery career, I would have echoed the sentiment of the nay sayers. Some people grow out of it, some don't. Probably worse with the new guys who just don't know any better 

Viper1 out.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

somebody needs to develop a quick release sight for trad bows, so you can use a sight for hunting, but take it off for pictures 🤣


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

roosiebull said:


> somebody needs to develop a quick release sight for trad bows, so you can use a sight for hunting, but take it off for pictures 🤣


That would be sharpie marker lines on the belly of the sight window.


----------



## Cathatafish (Feb 25, 2020)

Brassplyer said:


> The subject line pretty much says it. How do you feel about using a sight? Why should you or shouldn't you use one? In my case I don't aspire to hunt, just target shooting.


Makes your balls fall off


----------



## Roof_Korean (Dec 19, 2018)

GCook said:


> Well I guess you and Viper are the only ones who know **** on here yet plenty of us are killing foam and live animals without sights.
> It's funny how it's always you insecure guys are the only ones who know yet you seem to be a small percentage of the ones who actually are out there in the field.
> I know you Oly types are anal about your equipment just like the high tech compound geeks but regardless you occupy a slice of the whole in the archery world.
> You sure as heck don't speak for or know what's best for everyone and neither does any of the rest of us.
> ...


Not sure who you are talking to but for some of us the vitals of a deer at 20 yards isn't all there is to archery. If archery is just a means of getting meat then good for you, keep doing what you're doing and i hope you strive to be as ethical as possible about it. Don't shame other archers for pursuing excellence, sighted or not, in the woods or at competitions. 

If you don't think that a sighted compound with a release is the best way to take an animal (with a bow)you are literally crazy. "Oly" types will acknowledge that. We also acknowledge that everyone has a choice as to what bow they shoot. Traditional archery puts you at disadvantage there is no other way around it, with the tradeoff of being a larger accomplishment and requiring you to be a better hunter to close the gap. If you cant admit this then you have some MASSIVE ego issues. I think you are confusing what is the "best" (ie most accurate) as something people are recommending.


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

Roof_Korean said:


> Not sure who you are talking to but for some of us the vitals of a deer at 20 yards isn't all there is to archery. If archery is just a means of getting meat then good for you, keep doing what you're doing and i hope you strive to be as ethical as possible about it. Don't shame other archers for pursuing excellence, sighted or not, in the woods or at competitions.
> 
> If you don't think that a sighted compound with a release is the best way to take an animal (with a bow)you are literally crazy. "Oly" types will acknowledge that. We also acknowledge that everyone has a choice as to what bow they shoot. Traditional archery puts you at disadvantage there is no other way around it, with the tradeoff of being a larger accomplishment and requiring you to be a better hunter to close the gap. If you cant admit this then you have some MASSIVE ego issues. I think you are confusing what is the "best" (ie most accurate) as something people are recommending.


You completely missed the point

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

Roof_Korean said:


> Not sure who you are talking to but for some of us the vitals of a deer at 20 yards isn't all there is to archery. If archery is just a means of getting meat then good for you, keep doing what you're doing and i hope you strive to be as ethical as possible about it. Don't shame other archers for pursuing excellence, sighted or not, in the woods or at competitions.
> 
> If you don't think that a sighted compound with a release is the best way to take an animal (with a bow)you are literally crazy. "Oly" types will acknowledge that. We also acknowledge that everyone has a choice as to what bow they shoot. Traditional archery puts you at disadvantage there is no other way around it, with the tradeoff of being a larger accomplishment and requiring you to be a better hunter to close the gap. If you cant admit this then you have some MASSIVE ego issues. I think you are confusing what is the "best" (ie most accurate) as something people are recommending.


The problem is guys like you think what you do is excellence as you put it, and what others choose isn't. Snipers consistently shoot targets at 1000 plus yards and that is their form of excellence. But it takes a different skill and equipment than the guy with a sooth bore flintlock shooting metal silhouettes out to 100 yards. 
Olympic archery is challenging discipline but those archers are no less or more excellent than a bare bow archer scoring consistently in the 300 range on foam.
The point being there is no place in the sport for the snooty attitudes and ****ty comments to others just because they don't do archery the way you think is the right way.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I had a shop/lanes from 1964 thru 1982. In those years BEFORE Compounds became the craze my customers were kinda like this. In the 50s it was pretty much JUST barebow. I remember shooting field rounds in 1956 thru about 1959 & NEVER seeing a sight shooter I actually remember my 1st encounter. It was like in 1958 & at our clubs invitational field shoot. ONE fella from Chicago showed up & shot a rediculas score (for all of us anyway) with a sight. I was a kid but remember everyone gathering around in the picnic area as he "kinda" explained everything. Now, I had many a tournament in my shop back in those days b/4 compounds. Roughly (indoors) the sight to barebow was almost 50/50 (mid 60s). Now in & around 1970 is when I seem to remember many customers buying a bow & having some type sight put on. "Guessing" 7 of 10 using a sight. I know our indoor leagues were about that way. Bows were not drilled & tapped for sights back then & I did this in my shop on a drill press I had set up for sights & stabilizers. Definatley a different time & I think bows from factories started coming drilled/tapped when the compound & metal handles came on the scene. If anyone remembers the Carroll metal handle takedown recurves, I drilled/tapped many as that was a line I carried (you know Jim Pickering shot for them). Many transitions/changes came about in the mid 70s with Compounds, releases & aluminum arrows kinda taking over. Regardless of a persons choice, it's all archery. I have seen many a archer that could not learn to be even close to proficient instinctive style. So, disappointment was their reaction. A simple post sight changed much of that in many cases. I dabled with a sight in the mid 60s but continues to compete & hunt instictive. Then in the late 60s I put a sight on my tournament recurve (An American Archery Pro Supreme 70" 42#s). I won my class the Great Lakes NFAA Field sectional at Lake Geneva, Ws in 1970 with it. I outdone "all" my previous high scores that weekend I continued bowhunting instinctive & went to a sight on my hunting bow "right after" I blew a 20 yd shot on a gigantic Buck.


----------



## Broncman (Jul 14, 2020)

Simple...do what puts a smile on your face!
I got Oly style ILF, Trad longbows, recurves, hunting style compounds and 3d Target compounds.

Took my 3D Target rig for a spin today. 6X Shrewd Scope , the works. 4 arrows, 4 center 12's from 35-45 yards.

Then I took my Trad Longbow, climbed up in my practice tree stand and hit my deer and turkey both in the vitals from 15-20.

I have been shooting darn near every day for several months, want to start hunting this fall. Still think about adding some tape with tick marks to the belly of my trad bow. Don't give a crap whether it has a "sight" or not. I just want the arrow to go where I look.

The Trad puts a bigger smile on my face. Honestly, my mind knows where the ticks are in the wood grain of the belly of the riser...so yea it is a sight.


----------



## afishhunter (Dec 21, 2014)

No reason not to if that is what you want, and your bow is sight compatable. 
My late stepfather had a T sight with 3 pins on his hunting recurve, back in the 1960's.
I don't remember how his huntin' buddies had their bows set up.. Truth to tell, I'm not sure if I ever saw their bows.

As far as I know, step pop and his buddies never upgraded to compound bows when/ after they were invented. I beleive they saw archery only as a "bonus" early and longer than gun deer hunting season.


----------



## oofda4ever (Jan 22, 2017)

I've tried gapping, but I find instinctive to be the most fun and I've been successful in real world conditions.


----------



## Roof_Korean (Dec 19, 2018)

GCook said:


> The problem is guys like you think what you do is excellence as you put it, and what others choose isn't. Snipers consistently shoot targets at 1000 plus yards and that is their form of excellence. But it takes a different skill and equipment than the guy with a sooth bore flintlock shooting metal silhouettes out to 100 yards.
> Olympic archery is challenging discipline but those archers are no less or more excellent than a bare bow archer scoring consistently in the 300 range on foam.
> The point being there is no place in the sport for the snooty attitudes and ****ty comments to others just because they don't do archery the way you think is the right way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


I have no problem with people who pursue excellence in other ways. Barebow is a great discipline. The issue i have is with people who discredit things like high FOC arrows, gap shooting, or bows/arrows made out of anything other than wood because they have been taking deer by snapshooting with their wood arrows since they were a boy. Things change, techniques improve.


----------

